# Cannot allow Outlook



## cracker1985 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello, 

How can I open ports 25 and 110? My pf.conf: 

```
ext_if="em2"
ext_ip="x.x.x.x"
int_if="em0"
sync_if="em1"
vlanxxx_if="vlanxxx"
safe_ports="{ 53,8080,22,8140 }"
safe_nat_ports="{ 110,25,143,993,443,587,465,995,3000,389,21,20,53,161 }"
set skip on lo0
set skip on $int_if

nat on $ext_if from 192.168.99.128/25 to any port $safe_nat_ports -> $ext_if
nat on $ext_if from 10.0.0.0/21 to any port $safe_nat_ports -> $ext_if
nat on $ext_if from <clients> to any -> $ext_ip

pass in all
block out quick on ext_if proto tcp to port 445
block out quick on ext_if proto udp to port 445
pass out all
antispoof quick for { lo $int_if }
```

Outlook works fine on the 10.0.0.0 (NAT users) network. But not on 192.168.99.128/25 (Squid users).

Thank you for your help!


----------

